# Notebookberatung bis 600€



## Bernie (15. April 2010)

*Notebookberatung bis 600€*

Hi jungs,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Notebook für meine Fortbildung. 
Folgende Kriterien sind wichtig:

- das NB sollte nciht mehr als 600€ kosten
- kein MSI oder andere "billig" Hersteller wie ONE
- ne dedizierte Grafikkarte wo das 1 oder andere Spiel auf niedrigen    auflösungen möglich ist
- Diplaygröße zwischen 13 und 15,6" 
- ich bevorzuge Intel CPU´s aber kein muss
-*ganz wichtig ist mir, dass ich kein spiegelndes Display habe* möchte
- bevorzugte Hersteller sind Acer (aber keine Aspire Modelle) Toshiba        Lenovo Fujitsu
-kein Klavierlack


Ausgesucht habe ich mir den hier: Acer Extensa 5635G-654G32 39.6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Grafikkarte ist nicht so dolle aber fürn n bissl Wc3 und Left4dead2 reichen

mfg

Bernie

PS: sehr interressieren würden mich eure eigenen Erfahrungen wie z.B. Perfomance Lautheit usw.


----------



## Pixelplanet (15. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*

hmm keine Billig Hersteller und dann bevorzugt Acer ?

wo ist da der sinn ?

klar sein sollte ausserdem das egal von welchem Hersteller ein  Notebook großtenteils aus Plastik besteht und in China gefertigt wird egal welcher hersteller


----------



## Bernie (15. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*



Pixelplanet schrieb:


> hmm keine Billig Hersteller und dann bevorzugt Acer ?
> 
> wo ist da der sinn ?
> 
> klar sein sollte ausserdem das egal von welchem Hersteller ein  Notebook großtenteils aus Plastik besteht und in China gefertigt wird egal welcher hersteller




hab mir schon gedacht das sone Antwort kommt.

Ich finde die MSI Notebooks einfach nicht so toll. Habe viel Ärger bei uns in der Firma  bzgl. Support und Reparaturen der Geräte.

Da sieht es bei Acer schon ein wenig besser aus (ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung) Ich rede aber auch nciht von den Geräten die speziell für Media Markt gebaut werden und die Aspire Modelle finde ich größtenteils nicht so toll.

Fujitsu hat den vorteil, dass die dedizierten Karten nicht im Mainboard mit verbaut sind und man so diese auch als Ersatzteil bekommt.


Naja.... wäre froh, wenn mir jemand ne persönliche Empfehlung geben kann auf Grund dessen, dass er selbst Erfahrungen hat.

mfg 

bernie


----------



## Pixelplanet (15. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*

persönöiche empfehlung kann ich dir für das MEdion Akoya P6622 geben 

ist schwer zu kriggen und dürfte ganz knapp über deinem budget liegen 

habs selbst hier gehabt und miss sagen TOP geräte mit aktueller Hardware und ein Mattes Display !!

kaufen kann man das geräte nur noch hier

ALDI NOTEBOOK MEDION AKOYA 15,6" P6622 MD 98250 bei eBay.de: (endet 30.04.10 14:48:34 MESZ)

und genau von diesem händler hab ichs selbst auch gekauft

erfüllt eigentlich alles was du gerne hättest

was mir am besten gefallen hat ist zum einen das design und zum anderen die extrem Lange akku laufzeit 

beim Surfen sind locker über 5 Stunden drin hat man nicht oft heutzutage


----------



## hansipante (15. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*

Acer Aspire 5740G-434G32Mn, i5-430M, 4GB, W7HP64 | hoh.de
Der sollte dein Acer um längen schlagen. Vor allem weil schon neue Hardware wie i5 Prozessor und HD5470 mit DX11 verbaut sind.
Ist aber ein Aspire.


----------



## Pixelplanet (15. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*

hat aber ein glare display und das will er ja nich


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*

600€ is für L4D 2 schon hart an der Grenze, wenn L4D 2 mehr power bruacht als der erste Teil, aber dann auch noch mattes display? An sich unmöglich. Books mit Karten > "Bürokarte" sind an sich nie mit mattem Display.

Is das mit dem Spiegeln wirklich so wichtig? Ich hab damit jedenfalls nur probleme, wenn es wirklich SEHR sehr hel um das Display herum ist.


Matt finde ich zu dem Preis nur was mit ner AMD 3200, die schafft selbst L4D Teil1 nicht über 30FPS bei minimum, oder mit ner nvidia 105m, da schafft eine vergleichbare Karte L4D Teil1 bei minimum mit ca. 65 FPS, aber Teil2...? 


Es gibt ein Dell Vostro 3500 mit einer Nvidia 310m und mattem Display, das würde wiederum sicher reichen - kostet aber 750€... Notebooks Dell Vostro 3500 II silber bei dell.de krieg ich den so gar nicht konfiguriert, da gibt es drei Grundmodelle, bei den ersten drei kannst Du weder CPu noch Graka ändern, beim vierten ist dann die 310m drin, kostet aber halt begesgte 750€...


----------



## Bernie (15. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*

naja ich meld mich wenn ich was schönes gefunden hab dennoch vielen dank für eure Mühen


----------



## Carvahall (25. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*

Wie wärs mit dem?

Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL510, Core 2 Duo T6570 2.10GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.6" (NSL6NGE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Pixelplanet (25. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*



Bernie schrieb:


> naja ich meld mich wenn ich was schönes gefunden hab dennoch vielen dank für eure Mühen



wie wäre es denn auch mal zu schreiben was und wo du es gefunden hast ?

so hilft das keinem Weiter, wenn einer das gleiche sucht wie du muss er wieder nachfragen statt die antwort direkt lesen zu können


----------



## Bernie (25. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*



Carvahall schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem?
> 
> Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL510, Core 2 Duo T6570 2.10GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.6" (NSL6NGE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich




das sieht echt super aus. Lenovo war sowieso einer meiner Favouriten. 
Die Daten lesen sich echt gut und mit der Qualli der ThinPad´s war ich bis jetzt auch immer super zufrieden.
Danke Carvahall  der steht jetzt auf meiner liste an 1. stelle


----------



## Bernie (25. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*



Pixelplanet schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn auch mal zu schreiben was und wo du es gefunden hast ?
> 
> so hilft das keinem Weiter, wenn einer das gleiche sucht wie du muss er wieder nachfragen statt die antwort direkt lesen zu können




Entschuldige, dass ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht geäußert habe aber hatte im moment keine zeit mich weiter damit zu beschäftigen.

werde mich auf jedenfall melden sobal ich mich entschieden habe


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*

Das hier wären dann auch Shops in Deutschland: Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL510, Core 2 Duo T6570 2.10GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.6" (NSL6NGE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


und wegen "nicht melden": sooo wichtig ist das für andere User nun auch wieder nicht. Wenn einer nach nem Monat oder so den Thread sieht, ist das mit den Preisen eh wieder hinfällig, da kriegt man ganz andere für 600€... 

Sieht man ja jetzt schon: als ich dir da was rausgesucht hab, gab es das Lenovo noch gar nicht zu dem Preis (ich hab glaub ich bis 650€ gesucht, da hätte ich das in jedem Falle auch gesehen, wenn es "damals" schon für 625€ zu haben gewesen wäre  ).


----------



## Bernie (30. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*

Kann folgendes Notebook zu einem echt hammer preis bekommen was haltet ihr von der graka? 

Acer TravelMate 5730G-874G50N Intel Core 2 Duo P8700 2.5GHz / 4GB / 500GB / TFT15.4 / DVDRW / Win 7 Home Premium testberichte.org


----------



## Bernie (30. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*

Meine Überlegungen gehen jetzt dahin, dass ich ganz von den Spielen weggehe. Und mir dann n Notebook hole was billiger ist und eine bessere cpu hat. 14 zoll fäne ich auch wolh interressant.

mfg 

bernie


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*

Was also nun? 500€ und Grafkleistung VÖLLIG egal?


----------



## Krabbat (30. April 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*

Wie wäre es, wenn du auf die phenoms für notebooks von amd wartest?
Vielleicht haben die nen besseres p/l verhältnis als die intels.


----------



## Bernie (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was also nun? 500€ und Grafkleistung VÖLLIG egal?



Eine dedizierte Grafikkarte wäre schon schön aber nicht so stark, dass man damit zocken kann.

Auf meiner suche bin ich noch auf notebooks getroffen die ein umts modul haben aber dass wird wohl meine finanzielle grenze sprengen.

PS. aber was haltet ihr denn von der thinkpad serie allgemein?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*

die thinkpads sind gut, sind halt idR bei gleichem Preis nicht so stark wie ein zB Acer oder so, dafür halt theoretisch was robuster und mit besserem Service (falls das überhaupt wichtig ist)


----------



## Bernie (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*

So jungs habe mir heute diesen hier geholt: ALTERNATE - NOTEBOOK - Notebook - Acer - TravelMate 5740G-434G32N ich werd euch dann mal bescheid geben was ich von dem Gerät halte


----------



## Bernie (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebookberatung bis 600€*

so hab gestern mein Travelmate bekommen und mein erster Eindruck war : GOIL  die Tastatur ist echt klasse verarbeitet super Druckpunkt und echt super Aufbau.
Das Display könnte besser nicht sein.
Die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses ist bei weitem besser als bei der Aspire sowie der Extensa Serie. 
Und die Graka ist gut genug um starcraft 2 auf mittel zu zocken ^^


Also alle die ein gutes Business Notebook mit einer halbwegs guten graka haben will der sollte sich das travelmate 5740 kaufen.

Wenn jemand fragen bezüglich dieses Notebooks hat einfach melden ich werde mein bestes geben um sie zu beantworten


mfg

bernie


----------

